# Koa for a birthday



## Tclem (Aug 26, 2016)

A friend of mines son has a birthday next 
month so I made this for him

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Molokai (Aug 26, 2016)

Great looking knife, you are really getting better. Keep it up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks i didn't know that you knew my birtday was next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 26, 2016)

Molokai said:


> Great looking knife, you are really getting better. Keep it up.


Thanks. I get sidetracked with other things and lose progress on knives. Lol

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 26, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Thanks i didn't know that you knew my birtday was next week.


Hope i don't mess up the address when i send it lol


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 26, 2016)

You better not, us  never screw up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 26, 2016)

Nice job on the knife. I am sure he will treasure it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 26, 2016)

Nice job Tony! Specs? Steel? OAL?


----------



## Tclem (Aug 26, 2016)

Foot Patrol said:


> Nice job on the knife. I am sure he will treasure it.


Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 26, 2016)

Wow, that is a sweet gift, but my b-day is at least a week away...LOL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Aug 26, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice job Tony! Specs? Steel? OAL?


Thanks. The usual 1084 but I do have some O-1 I'm fixing to use. 8". 4" and 4".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 26, 2016)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> Wow, that is a sweet gift, but my b-day is at least a week away...LOL


Hang on I'm making yours


----------

